# ? ...

## AndrewR

, ,  -         ?  -      ...  ?

----------

.        ?

----------


## rust

?
40   , 
    3+,     ...

----------


## 23q

+   - ,  ..      ,       ,    -     ...   -   3,5g

----------


## AndrewR

> 

    .   ...  

> 3,5g

   ,     .  -  - ...  *rust*,     ...     .

----------


## admin

http://www.planetsky.net.ua/index.php?page=tarif
+  -   .

----------

.          70              ,    ,       ,

----------


## kiro

.
 1.9".  Telecom 2D 8W  SkyDSL.
                  )        -   .        .
            .                    +    ... 
     .                skydsl  Classic 2 **:       !       .   
        planetsky          *AndrewR*          ... 
                 ...               .        ""                   ...      ...

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

3  PlanetSky ( SkyDemand).
      ,       (       DVB-,   SkyStar-2          ).
     ,   . 
  .    - 35-40 , DVB- - 80 .    ,    .

----------

,            .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,            .

    ,  .      .           ,    .

----------


## AndrewR

*fragov*, *kiro*, *Mr. dUSHA*,  !
   ...

----------


## kiro

*AndrewR*   .       ) .                  . :)      .

----------


## AndrewR

*kiro*, ,   ""   . 20    , ... ;)     -   ...   !..

----------

